# Diana's Zoo



## YukonDaisy (Dec 16, 2006)

*Here is my eight month old Ookpik the first day I got her: *









*(Click to make them larger)*

*~Diana*


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 16, 2006)

:hello YukonDaisy (Diane) and :welcome1to RO.

Hope you enjoy it here,you'll find the best adviceand the Very Nicest Peopleanywhere Right Here that arewilling to jump right in and help whenever you need it. 

Keep Posting! :wink

Ookpik is Gorgeous, I really love his Color. How do you Pronounce his name correctly? :dunno:



MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## YukonDaisy (Dec 17, 2006)

*Thanks for the welcome Mike! I will try to keep posting, and get some more pictures up! We just moved Ookpik into her new cage that my bf built for her, she's really enjoying it!**Ookpik is pronounced just how it's written ook-pik, it means owl.*


----------



## YukonDaisy (Dec 20, 2006)

*Here are some new pictures! Ookpik is all settled into her new homemade cage. She seems to enjoy it. Things are going pretty good for us, she's pretty much litter trained, and I can't believe how much she eats! Well, I'll just post the pics then I'm off to bed. The picture of the cage is at a weird angle, it's not as tall and skinny as it looks here. (Click for thefull view)*

*~Diana*


----------



## Hollie (Dec 20, 2006)

She is an absolute doll!  I love her cage, too... it's very innovative!


----------



## Bunny Lover (Dec 24, 2006)

the cage is so pretty!! just like your rabbit!!

Celine:bunnydance:


----------



## YukonDaisy (Dec 24, 2006)

*Thank you Hollie and Celine!*


----------



## Bunny Lover (Dec 25, 2006)

k!! your rabbit is a sweetheart!!:mrsthumper:


----------



## YukonDaisy (Dec 31, 2006)

*Hi everyone, 

Just an update on me and Ookpik. We're doing well.Ookpik is litter trained now,so I let her out for free runs, she loves it! She's not scared of anything, and likes to terrorize the cats. She'll just run up and sniff at whoever's in her way. The other animals don't know what to think ofher! Here are some pics:



*


*Dead Bunny Flop!

*


*Kagome running away!


*


*Ookpik packaging herself up.


*


*Having a wash above the heat vent.

*

*~Diana & Ookpik*


----------



## YukonDaisy (Dec 31, 2006)

*I decided to introduce the rest of the family:*

*


Here's Daisy, my 12 year old Australian Cattle Dog*

*


Here's Yannik, 9 month old Australian Cattle Dog Mutt*

*


Here's Missy,4 or5 year old kitty (she was a stray)*

*


Here's Missy's daughter, Kagome, she'll be two in March*

*


Here's Totoro, a SableBanded Syrian Hammie!*

*


Here are the Goldfish, Dorie, Dot &amp; Jacob*

*I also have a Betta named Tiny Tim, but no pics yet!*

*~Diana &amp; Ookpik*


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 31, 2006)

Cute cute cute!! I just love all your furbabies...they're adorable!

Your Ookpik looks JUST like a floppy eared version of myMaisie! Cute! Which means he looks just like herdaddy...which is neat!

I love that you've got all those pictures.


----------



## Haley (Dec 31, 2006)

Ookpik is adorable!! I just love her coloring :inlove:

And the rest of the gang are all wonderful! You certainly have a zoo on your hands. How fun!


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 31, 2006)

Oops...eek...I just realized I called Ookpik "he"...sorry 'bout that! :shock:


----------



## YukonDaisy (Dec 31, 2006)

*Thanks everyone! Having a zoo is fun! But I think I've reach capacity now.*

*maherwoman wrote:*


> Oops...eek...I just realized I called Ookpik "he"...sorry 'bout that! :shock:



*Don't worry about it! Lots of people seem torefer to her as a he. I'll have to got check outMaisie!*


----------



## Bangbang (Jan 4, 2007)

Bangbang would like to tell Ookpik that's she is a very good looking bunny :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:
I'm amazed by how similar they look, and the colouring is exactly thesame as Bangbang! Her bellys white, her tail that dark bluey colourwith white underneath too!!!
Ookpik is definetly more feminine looking then poor Bangers, everyonethinks she a boy and she too is overly confident!! I was amazed, ithought rabbits were shy and timid and Bangbang too runs up to otheranimals, and gets into everything!!
How much does Ookpik weight?
She's just so cute :inlove::bestwishes:


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jan 5, 2007)

*Here's some new pics of Ookpikchecking some new things I bought her. Her checking out ahouse I bought for the cats (that they don't bother with) and her newgrass mat, also one of her in her litter box. (hehe)*















*~Diana &amp; Ookpik*


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jan 5, 2007)

*Thanks BangBang! They *are* twins, cool!*


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jan 16, 2007)

*Hello! Here are somenew pictures of my girl. She's going in to be spayed onfriday, wish her luck and a speedy recovery! She's doingwell, nicely settled in now, I'd say. Although she's beenhaving issues with my cat Kagome, as in trying to hump her... alot! I think it's just territorial/dominant behaviour becauseKagome went inside her cage. It hasn't happened again becausethe cats stay in the basement now (by their choice, not mine), onaccount of there's a new dog in the family! Her name isCharlie's Angel and used to belong to my sister and her family, but Iguess they got tired of her, cause now she lives with me,oy!*



*Howit all began...* 



*Thestalking begins...*



*Yanniktries bravely to defend poor Kagome...* 



*ButOokpik breaks through!*


*There'sno escape! (both Kagome &amp; Ookpik are in there)*

*And then it gets kinda inappropriate to post here... so...*



*Justrelaxing after making a mess...* 



*Cleaningher face...* 



*"I disapprove of you taking a picture of my facewashing"*



*Morewashing...*



*Someeating...*



*"I SAID I disapprove of you taking my picture!"
*
*Now some dogs...*



*Yannikand new dog Charlie on the other side of the gate.Charlie's a little rotter, and like to chase small furries, Yannik'sthere cause he just happened to be on the other side when I putthe gate up (he's very sweet and gets along with everyone).C'est la vie!
*

*Daisykeeping an eye on things, she's theenforcer of rules andprotector of little ones. Seriously, she's the best dog tohave around to teach others the ropes.*

*Nowsome cats...*

*

Havinga bite to eat


Missyin the dinning room (I have better furniture now)*

*

See?Ahhh! Charlie's a ghost!*

*And last but not least, Tiny Tim the Betta!*












*As always click for full view. TTFN!*

*~Diana &amp; Ookpik*


----------



## cheryl (Jan 16, 2007)

I loved looking at all your lovely pictures!

Ookpik sure is a very pretty little girl :inlove:

All the best for Friday!,i'm sure Ookpik will do just fine

Let us know how she goes!

cheryl


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jan 16, 2007)

*Thanks Cheryl! I'll be sure to keep you guys posted.*

*And I forgot to mention, I found a source for Oxbowfood... in Vancouver :?. I have to pay $100 for a 50 lb bagplus the shipping! At least I'll get staff discount on theshipping. But there's nowhere in town to find decent rabbitpellets, so no choice really!*

*~Diana &amp; Ookpik*


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jan 20, 2007)

*Here's some dewlap!*


















*Oh, and Ookpik didn't get spayed yesterday, had to reschedule for monday!*

*~Diana &amp; Ookpik*


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jan 23, 2007)

*Well my little 'Pik got spayedtoday. Now she's a little sad-sack. She's doing ok,I guess, just sitting in one spot. She seems a lot betterthan when we first brought her home, though. Moved around abit, pooped, peed, drinking water and is grooming. The vet'sgave me a little bandana with her name on it for her, I hung it on hercage, I don't think she'd appreciate wearing it.
Pics:*








*~Diana &amp; Ookpik*

*P.S. Bangbang in response to your question, sheweighs 2.8kg/6.1lbs**(now, does that mean she's a Mini Lop, not aHolland Lop?!)
*


----------



## Bangbang (Jan 23, 2007)

I don't know!!!!!! I get so confused between thetwo! I can get over how much she looks like Bangbang, however herdewlap owns Bangbangs, hers is pathetic and yet ANOTHER reason whypeople think Bangbang is boy :?... At least ookpik looks likea girl... Bangbangs not happy with me for saying that but the truthhurts lol!
Bangbang was quiet for a few days after her spay even with the painmeds they still are in a bit of discomfort, as long as she's eating andpooping normally don't worry she'll be back to herself in no time 
Love from Bangbang and Lara
p.s. Bangbang would love to see a photo of oopik in her bandana heeheehee!


----------



## katt (Jan 23, 2007)

she is soo cute!

and she looks like the american mini lop. . .same as my winnie. . .holland lops don't really get over 4 pounds although i have seen themreach 5 1/2 pounds. . .but at 6 pounds and with her look, you gotyourself a mini lop (and an adorable one at that!)

i love her color!

katie


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jan 23, 2007)

*Thanks Lara and Katie! Now I have to change the title of my blog...*

*Bangbang, I will try and get a pic of 'Pik wearingher bandana. No promises, though, even if you are my twinbunny! Maybe now's a good time to take the picture, she won'trun away while she's feeling so mopey! Hehe, don't feel sobad Bangbang you have a tiny little dewlap! I don't know whyOokpik's is so huge, I don't think she had one when I first gother. Maybe she's too chubby? I don't know how totell with a rabbit. It makes her look verymatronly.*

*~Diana &amp; Ookpik*


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jan 23, 2007)

*Here are some picturesfromsunday before she got spayed. I almost thoughtmy little girl was dead when I saw her laying like that, she wassleeping, but I've never seen her sleep in that position! Theother pic is her when she was playing behind a door, Yannik was tryingto "get her" and she's peeking out saying "dumb dog, can't catchme!!"*








*~Diana &amp; Ookpik
*


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 23, 2007)

Aaww, how cute! I can see why thatposition scared you. She sure looks comfy. I'm sureshe'll recover just fine. She's already eating and all,that's really good.


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jan 23, 2007)

*Thanks Snuffles!*

*Bangbang, just for you:*








*And here's Yannik and Charlie, just cause:*






*~Diana &amp; Ookpik*


----------



## Bangbang (Jan 27, 2007)

hahahah yaaaaaaaaaay!!!!!!! That is so cute!! I love that they made her a scalf that is so sweet!!! Bangbang was impressed, she thought Ookpik looked very cute (and she was also happy that someone else was being made to wear silly things )!
how she doing now?


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jan 27, 2007)

*Ookpik is doing fantastic! She&#39;s in a bad mood, though, because she&#39;s not alowed out of her cage yet. So she spends her time throwing all her stuff around, chewing the cage, and looking everywhere for a way out. *

*Oh, and yesterday she boxed me! She was on the top shelf in her cage and we were playing with one of her cat balls, then I went to pet her and bam! She must be really mad at me! lol*

*~Diana & Ookpik*


----------



## Bangbang (Jan 28, 2007)

oh my!!!!!!! Boxing bunny :shock:!! That&#39;s one thing about bunnies that really cracks me up, when things are going their way its all good, but upset them and you will pay for it!!!!!!! How long until she&#39;s allowed out? Nothing scarier then an angry bunny!!!!
Bangbangs responce when annoyed is to throw things around too or headbutt things, they have so much attitude!!!
Fingers crossed that herbunny-tantrums end soon and your not faced with much more bunny-boxing


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jan 28, 2007)

*Hehe, thanks Lara! She&#39;s supposed to be on restricted exercise for ten days! So Thursday she get&#39;s her "get out of jail free" card. She seems ok to me, though, I might let her out earlier. It&#39;s not like she does anything really strenuous while she&#39;s out, I&#39;ll just make sure she doesn&#39;t run. I need new pictures of her anyway, and I&#39;ll try to get my bf&#39;s camera cause it&#39;s a lot better than mine. TTFN!*

*~Diana & Ookpik*


----------



## Bangbang (Feb 6, 2007)

Hey there,
How's the young lady going? She allowed out to binkie again? Hope all is well and she's back to her old (well young) self 
xox
Lara and Bangbang:bunnydance:


----------



## YukonDaisy (Feb 13, 2007)

*Hello,
It's been a while, hasn't it? We fell onto page 2!*

*Ookpik is doing wonderful, completely healed and backto her old (well young) self. Funny you should ask aboutbinkies:*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRNKQltyN3s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRNKQltyN3s[/ame]

*I have a bunchmore pictures and video to post,but I'm just too tired right now. So, that's all you get!lol*

*~Diana &amp; Ookpik*


----------



## Bangbang (Feb 13, 2007)

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:Your both back!!
I was worried for a while there! 
Glad to hear all is well and looking forward to more photos and so forth!!
speak soon
xox
Lara and Bangbang


----------



## YukonDaisy (Mar 12, 2007)

*Helloooooooo,*

*It's been almost a month!It'sfinally warming up, and my house is leaking. I have threebuckets out in here and one in the spare bedroom, terrible.I'm going to have to get someone to shovel my roof off *sigh*Otherwise, things are well with us.*

*I bought my goldfish a new 29 gallon fishtank. They love it! But Dot got stuck in one of thedecorations and lost a bunch of scales on his sides, poorguy! I'm going to eventually move Tiny Tim (Betta) into the15 gallon tank, hopefully he'll be happy in there.*

*I also now have a hedgehog! I totallydidn't plan it, but he needed a new home, what could I do? Mycoworker bought him off some girl a couple months ago and decided thathe didn't have enough time for him. Luckily he knew a crazyanimal lady (me). He didn't really have a name before,somy bfnamed him Rocky because "he's afighter". He's only about 8 months old and I'm his thirdhome, poor guy.*

*Oh, and remember Charlie? She's gone to anew home with a friend of the family who lives out in thecountry. She wasn't fitting in here very well, she's not verysocialized and doesn't listen well and was always trying to attack thecats and other dogs. My poor cats took to living in thebasement. She's quite happy with him. I'm glad wefound a good solution and my cats are glad she's gone!*

*Now, some pictures:*

*Here are some boring pics of Ookpik laying around,looking grumpy, chewing her grass mat, one of her tail.*




















*I was sitting on the floor taking pictures of Ookpik(that didn't turn out well) and Yannik came up to see what I wasdoing:*



*"Whatchadoing on the floor?"*

*Dunnoabout this face, looks like he's burping!*


*"Stayaway from me, rabbit!"*

*Ok, I rudely took Rocky's box off of him and out of thecage. After much huffing and me talking sweetly to him, hecalmed down and I took some pictures, here they are:*













*Some better pics, taken with my bf's camera:*



*"8:30? This is way too early to be awake!"
*




*Streeetch!Ok, so this is the end of his stretch, too bad, it was cute!*


*I picked him up lastnight, he's quitesharp. He didn't like it much. Lucky forhim the phone rang so I put him back in his cage. 
One annoying habit of hedgehogs is they like to poo and pee whilethey're running... so I cleaned a very yucky wheel tonight.*



*Emptytank.*


*Fulltank.
*

*Dot(orange Oranda) and Jacob (Black Moor)*


*Dorieand Dot, though it just looks like an orange blob by a plant.
*

*Fulltank again.*


*Dot&amp; Jacob again.*



*Jacobyawning.*


*Allthree of them.
*

*Allthree again.
*

*Dorie*


*Poorbald Dot.*


*Dot&amp; Jacob*


*Dorieand the silly snail sign.*


*Dorieagain.
*

*Theculprit log that Dot got stuck in.*

*Ok, I think that's about it! I'll try not to wait so long between updates again!*

*~Diana &amp; Ookpik*


----------



## YukonDaisy (Mar 12, 2007)

*Can't forget the cats!*

*Here's my kitties terrorizing Totoro. Kagomein Ookpik's cage, she has a "thing" about going in there.Missy sitting in Yanniks under-the-desk bed. Cutesy pics ofKagome by the door. And Missy standing there in the dinningroom.*

*










Totorosays "what you lookin at?"

















*


----------



## Bangbang (Mar 12, 2007)

Welcome back!! The hedgehog is socute!!!!!!!!!!!! I am still trying to wrap my head around hedgehogsbeing kept as pets... its so strange... I guess it would be like mehaving an echidna onder:... I would love to have a wombat they are so...HUGE andhave such cute noses:wink!!
Bangbang saw Ookpiks grass matt and thinks I should go out an buy herone! She's looking great, she back to normal after her spey? 
You have so many pets, which is a good thing, the more the merrier I think arty0002:


----------



## Haley (Mar 12, 2007)

*Bangbang wrote:*


> I guess it would be like me having an echidna onder:... Iwould love to have a wombat they are so ...HUGE andhave suchcute noses:wink!!


Me too!! Your hedgehog is adorable! Another one of our members has oneand she told us the funniest story about how her hedgehog got hislittle hands on a piece of bunny poop and was all exciting, foaming atthe mouth and rubbing it all over himself or something! It soundedadorable 

Ookpik is looking beautiful. You have quite the full house there! Im jealous


----------



## YukonDaisy (Mar 13, 2007)

*Thanks Lara and Haley!*

*Hedgehogs are indeed strange little pets.Haley that behaviour is called self anointing. They do itwith smelly things, I've read leather is a favourite. But sofar I haven't found out why they do it.*

*Lara, Ookpik is appalled that Bangbang doesn't own agrass mat! Just kidding. Ookpik doesn't reallybother with her mat very much, but the cats like to claw onit. Maybe Lucy would too.*

*Ookpik is totally back to her normal, brattyself. I let her free roam all weekend, she really likedthat. She's going to be totally ****ed when I leave herlocked up tomorrow while I'm at work! She has a new hideoutunder the bath tub, I keep trying to block the hole, but she alwaysbusts it open again, brat. I'm going to have to get somenails.*

*It is indeed fun having all these critters, they'reall so special in their own ways. And most importantly, they*all* get along, which I find amazing.I wouldn'tlet my hamster play with the cats or anything, but you know what I mean.
Here's an update list of the family:*

*Diana, 24 yr old human (me, hehe)
Daisy, 13 yr old Australian Cattle Dog
Yannik, 1 yr old ACD mix
Missy, 4-5 yr old cat
Kagome, 2 yr old cat, Missy's daughter
Ookpik, 11 month old Mini Lop
Rocky, 8 month old Hedgehog
Totoro, 6 month old Hamster
Dorie, Fantail Goldfish
Dot, Oranda Goldfish
Jacob, Black Moor Goldfish
Tiny Tim, Betta*

*Phew! I was going to put a picture with allof them, but it's too much work. And besides, everyonespicture is already here somewhere! (I think)*

*TTFN!*


----------



## Bangbang (Mar 16, 2007)

Naughty Ookpik do not chew cords young lady!!!Bangbang tried that once i was very annoyed,I've been toldyou canbuy covers for cords so they can't chew through them,I just put the cords out the way and block of dangerous areas as i'msure she would try to chew through the cover just to be a smart***

Bangbang is appalled thatI havn't bought her a grass matt,she probably wont use it either but the fact she doesnt own one isenough to annoy her...
Good to hear Ookpik's back to herself...even if that means her naughtyself It must be something to do with their colour... asthey both seem to be incredibly cheeky!!!

I love that you have so many pets! Home isn't home without an array of animals to share it with!


----------



## Haley (Mar 29, 2007)

We need some more pics!


----------



## YukonDaisy (Mar 29, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> We need some more pics!




*Ok.*

*Just some pics of my sleepy bunny bunny.*











*Here are some pictures of Daisy feeling sorry causeshe's always left out of posts. J/K I think she's just bored,poor girl.*








*Incase you needed to know what she looked like in detail!*







*Kagome Chan acting out her fetish of being in a rabbit cage.*



*Kagome &amp; Ookpik ('Pik woulda killed Kagome hadshe noticed her up there!)
*

*"I'minnocent, I tell yah!" Actually, she's staring atTotoro.*


*Lookat the gut, she's really gained weight this winter. Mostlycause she refused to go outside or do anything physical.
*
*Here's Missy in a box:
*






*Ookpik having a bite to eat:*




*Here's my PooPoo (Missy)on the couch looking generally P.O'd*










*Oh, and the hole in the couch, courtesy of Yannik.*

*Here's what the weather's like in Whitehorse:*


















*Haha,snowy head!*











*Daisydigging*


*Yannikdigging*


*OMG!Yannik is still!*



*What?!
*

*Hedgehogbutt!
*

*GlowingHedgie!
*

*Ina ball*


*Startingto unroll...
*







*Unrolled!*


*Startingto explore.*

*Here are some not so good pics of Totoro. Iwas trying to get a picture of her crazy ear hair, butmycamera isn't good enough, you can kinda see in in the secondpic. And she doesn't hold still long enough to get goodpictures, I think video's are best for her. I took a newvideo when I put her back in her newly cleaned cage cause she alwaysruns around like mad, but I can't find it! I have no ideawhere it got saved to. *shrugs**


----------



## Haley (Mar 30, 2007)

Your babies are adorable. I love this one:






Look at that pouty face!

Your hedgehog is so adorable, I really want one!


----------



## Bangbang (Mar 30, 2007)

I just want to cuddle Ookpik she is just soadorable, with her big silly floppy ears Is she's anythinglike Bangbang however allowing anyone to cuddle you without permissionis a serious serious crime!
You have a blue heeler !! (australian cattle dog)!! In Canadathat is awesome, my friend breeds them, very intelligentdogs indeed


----------



## YukonDaisy (Mar 30, 2007)

*Thanks Haley, I like that picture too, especially her one ear back like that.
And I forgot to mention that Rocky is actually a girl, I finally got agood look at her underside. So I don't know if I'll keep hername Rocky or change it to Roxy or something entirelydifferent! But theyare definitely uniqueanimals!*

*Bangbang wrote: *


> You have a blue heeler !! (australian cattle dog)!! In Canadathat is awesome, my friend breeds them, very intelligentdogs indeed


*Lara! You just noticed Daisy?!*

*ACD's are indeed intelligent dogs, smarter than mostpeople, IMO, hehe. They're definitely my breed now.Yannik is part ACD too, but not much, just a quarter I think, hedoesn't even heel! 
**Daisy has outwitted me on more than oneoccasion, and she's not shy about making her opinions known!Like if I leave her at home and she thinks she should have gone withme, she'll scratch up the mats in front of the door so I have to reallyheave to get back in the house! She doesn't do it when I gotto work, only when I leave at a time that she thinks she should beallowed to go too!
She also reads my mind, seriously. Like if I'm thinking ofgoing outside, or something else she'd like, she'll start staring at meand sitting up and generally buggin me until we do what I (I guess"we") were thinking! I've had her since I was 12, so I guesswe have a connection.*

*And no cuddling Ookpik, she's too tough for that, you'll ruin her image!*


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 30, 2007)

Awww !!!!! CUTIES!!!!!

I'm so in love...

Are hedgehogs fun? I wish they weren't illegal in CA...


----------



## YukonDaisy (Mar 30, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Awww !!!!! CUTIES!!!!!
> 
> I'm so in love...
> 
> Are hedgehogs fun? I wish they weren't illegal in CA...


*Thanks Rosie,*

*Hedgehogs are freaks! Especially mine,she's rather shy and balls up a lot. But once they're used toyou and comfortable, they'll lay their quills flat andcan becuddly and playful. They're certainly odd little creatures,though!*


----------



## YukonDaisy (Apr 1, 2007)

*Rocky'snew C&amp;Ccage is done! Rocky is getting better with me now, I let herout on the floor too. The other critters areenthralled. She even self anointed with the carpet,lol. And Rocky is a girl for sure now, but I'm going to keepher name as is. K, here's the pics:*

*















What the deuce?



Where am I?



What's this in front of my box?







I'm going back to bed



G'night!*

*Here are some video's of Totoro, I changed her cage. Thewheel in the habitrail was too small (obviously) so I got her a comfortwheel. I took the whole habitrail out so now she has more floor space.Only problem is how to get a water bottle in there. I have her water ina dish for now, I don't know if I'll be able to attach a bottle. Anyideas? She's in a rabbit cage, so the holes for a bottle are high up,and I'd need quite a large bottle to fit. I don't know if my Totorowould be able to handle a rabbit sized bottle. Also the walls aren'tflat, they're kinda concave, so I don't know if a hanger type wouldwork. I'll have to shop around and see what I can get in this town.Anyways, here's the videos: 

*[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NztmJbwFZek]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NztmJbwFZek[/ame]*

*[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKMn4tz9DlU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKMn4tz9DlU[/ame]*

Her cage looks so bare now! I'll have to find some more toys forher. See her climb the walls? Silly girl, good thing I didn't walk awaywhile the top was off! In the second video I was saying "hi Totoro" andshe jumped up the wall, such a friendly girl!*


*Here are some not so good pics (too dark w/out flash,too bright w/ flash) of her layed flat out in her wheel and a video ofher running to beat heck and swinging in it.*

*











*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPyrIKvqBnY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPyrIKvqBnY[/ame]

*~Diana &amp; Ookpik*


----------



## Bangbang (Apr 1, 2007)

Rocky cracks me up!! Is it a rock... is it a pawpaw NO ITS AHEDGEHOG! 
All these unusual creatures its not fair I want a hamster,we're not allowed them in Aus... I love their little bottoms its socute, like a corgi!


----------



## YukonDaisy (Apr 3, 2007)

*What? You're notallowed hamsters in Aus?!?! Why not?? They don'tbother anything! Are you allowed mice and rats? Andwhat's a pawpaw?*


----------



## Bangbang (Apr 3, 2007)

Pawpaw is a fruit,I actually meant to say Durian!
See...






I thinks it because of the risk they could potentially have if theywere to get free and breed. They would compete with nativemouse/rats/marsupials... well i presume thats the reason. We have rats,mice and ferrets (excluding queensland where ur not allowed to own aferret or a rabbit)...
Ferrel mice, rats and rabbits have all caused problems u see


----------



## YukonDaisy (Apr 8, 2007)

*Ah, ok. I knew what a durian was, never heard of a paw paw before. 
**I figured that's why you weren't allowedhammies. Seems silly to me though, but I guess they wouldsurvive quite well in your climate. *

*Stay tuned for pics!*


----------



## YukonDaisy (Apr 8, 2007)

*Here's pics of my sweet littlebunny. She's been sorta moody lately and boxed me while I wasfeeding her and knocked the food all over.:X
The nerve, I tell yah! She's ok now, though, resting in the bunny loaf position. 
She also does bunny 500's now, I will have to try and get pics, but they'll probably turn out a grey blur...*

*



*




*Havinga rest after trashing her cage, that I *just* cleaned lastnight.*









*"Thisbed is NOT to my specifications!"*




*Dead Bunny Flop!*

*Here is Yannik and the back of Daisy's head:*











*~Diana &amp; Ookpik*


----------



## binkies (Apr 8, 2007)

What lovely pictures! You have a great looking furry family!


----------



## Michaela (Apr 8, 2007)

This picture is adorable!!






And I love Ookpik's pink water bottle


----------



## YukonDaisy (Apr 10, 2007)

*Thanks Binkies &amp; Michaela!!!*

*Here are a few more pics of my bunny bunny during her mid-day quiet time/nap.*

*















Bunnyloaf! haha!*

*Here's Kagome in the basket house. Cute? Yes.*

*











*



*~Diana &amp; Ookpik*


----------



## Bangbang (Apr 11, 2007)

Dear Ookpik,
Bangbang here, how you going mate? 
Your cat looks awesome, it was nice of your mum to buy you your owncat. I have my own cat too, I was mean to her last night, I was alsomean to Lara. But today Lara had, had a bad day so i decided to bereally nice, thenI felt bad and was nice to the cat too. 
Are you ever mean to your cat? 
I like your new pictures, you look like me when I sleep... anyway Ibetter go before I get caught out, don't want to push my luck!
Post more photos soon, 
From your bunny counterpart,
Bangbang


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh, Ookpik, you're so cute!! I just wanna hug ya and mush my face into your soft fur! 

And your kitty....I love pink paw pads!!  It'swhy I take so many pictures of my Hobbes' paws...he has some pink, someblack...it's adorable! 

Anyway, wonderful pics...love the flopped-out Ookpik...wonderful!!

Hugs!

Rosie &amp; the Herd :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Ookpik (Apr 13, 2007)

*Hello Bangbang &amp;Rosie! Thanks for the notes. I *finally* got my ownaccount, hopefully the woman won't notice.
I actually have two cats, I don't know if that's good or not.I'm mean to them all the time, especially when they come into mycage!!! I like to chase them, they always run away likescaredy cats. I'm mean to Diana sometimes too, I boxed herthe other day because she blocked off my hideout under thetub. I mean, how rude is that? Now I have to findother places to hide. I found a good one, it's in the sparebedroom where the hedgehog lives, my woman couldn't find me for awhile, it was great! The hedgehog lives in a pretty big cageand Diana couldn't catch me because I kept running around it!Haha!
I've been telling her I need more pictures and a video, but she doesn'tlisten to me, she says I hide too much, and we need pictures of me outin the open. Well, I better get back into my cage, no needfor Diana to find out I can get out and onto the computer bymyself!*

*~Ookpik*


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 13, 2007)

I just had a chance to look through all yourpictures. I love them all. I had a friend with ahedgehog, and I was amazed at how nice he was to pet when his quillswere all down. He rarely had them up, always wanted petting.

Actually, it's funny because in your pictures of Rocky in his new pen,I didn't even see him in the cage all rolled up in his littleball! Not until the 3rd picture I was like... oh, the hedgyis in there!

And Ookpik is as gorgeous as ever - does her name mean anything? I don't remember seeing if you said...

Nadia


----------



## YukonDaisy (Apr 13, 2007)

*Hi Nadia, thanks! 
I wish my hedgehog was like that, she doesn't like being handled atall. Rocky's usually in a ball while I'm holding her, she'sok if I put her on the floor, though. My cats are especiallyinterested in her, they don't know what to make of her!*

*And yeah, Ookpik is theInuktitutword forSnowyOwlor Arctic Owl.Ookpik's were little owl figurines made from sealskin and weretrademarked by the gov't of Canada in the 60's and were "the symbol ofCanada."My bf and Ichose the name whilewe were watching a documentary about Canadaback whenIwas just considering a rabbit. When the part aboutOokpik's came up, we laughed and said that'd be a good name for myrabbit. Then the part about "Cheemo" (was supposed to be theCanadian word for "hello" I dunno where they come up with this stuff,weirdo's) came up, we decided that would be a good rabbit name to, butI haven't gotten another bun yet. 

~Diana &amp; Ookpik
*


----------



## YukonDaisy (Apr 24, 2007)

*Hi everyone!
Here are a few pics of my bunny-bunny. And I got a newcomputer desk, so I added a pic of that too. Things are wellhere in the Yukon, the snow is *almost* all gone now, and it's abovezero most of the time! woohoo!*

*Alittle video ofOokpik jumping around the box from the desk. 
*[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Mfuv7HCnu4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Mfuv7HCnu4[/ame]

*Ookpik's face:




*

*Ookpik's butt:



*

*Ookpik chinning the little tv stand that I had in here:



*

*Here's my desk thatI justboughtyesterday, hence the lack of junk coveringit! *

*







*

*Well, that's all. I'm kinda tired, so I'm going to be short and boring today. *

*TTFN!*

*~Diana &amp; Ookpik*


----------



## Bangbang (Apr 27, 2007)

Awwwwwwwww she's such a cutieeeeeee! It stillspins me out sometimes when I look at photos of Ookpik, it's likeBangbangs run away to Canada without telling me and is leading a secretlife!
Their bottoms look the same (accept bangbangs is gigantic)!!!Even the areas on their face where they are shedding and they get likea dark blue line, right down to their cute little lips! It's crazy!! 
How's the little missy doing? Still being naughty? I hope she isn'tboxing you still... i'm lucky enough to have never been boxed byBangbang, however she did BITE/NIP me the other day after I hugged myneighbours dog!!!!!! I was stunned! She was equally unimpressed with mefor paying him attention!
Last question how's Rocky going? 

take care!
Lara and Bangbang


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 27, 2007)

Aww...Ookpik, you get more beautiful with every passing day...

:inlove:

I could just kiss your forehead for having such adorable bunny wips!!


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 24, 2007)

Just wondering how Ookpik and the rest of the zoo are going?


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jun 24, 2007)

*Hi Lara! We're doing well here! But I'm kinda bummed that the best parts of my blog are gone! I hope they can find the rest! I dont' think I have any new pics of my brat, but I have a few of the cats.*

*




Looking out the window.*

*




Laying in the dog's bed.*

*




Missy's eye is gone!*

*




False alarm! She's a two eyed kitty.*


----------



## Bangbang (Jun 25, 2007)

hahahha thats scary is really did look like her eye was gone :shock:!!
I love how you refer to ookpik as 'the brat', that term suits the bangbang too
Hows the little hedgehog going? I still want one


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jun 25, 2007)

Aw all your pets r soooooo cute


----------



## kathryn303 (Jun 26, 2007)

I absloluetly LOVE your hamster! I used to have a hamster named Cleo that looked almost exactly like your hammy. Rocky is the most adorable little creature I have ever seen! I have been wanting a hedgehog for the longest time. Does anyone know if they are illegal in California? If they are, then that is it for me. I am moving to Oregon when I'm older and will have all the hedgehogs, ferrets, gerbils, and chinese hamsters that I want! :grumpy:


----------



## jordiwes (Jun 26, 2007)

Diaaaaaaaaanaaaaaaaaaa!

I heard from a little birdee that you were thinking of adopting Newt the lop eared bunny. He is here on the island andI have met him a few times now. He is sooooo cute and such a chill bunny! He let me hold him a bunch of times. (jordi got mad at the smell on me, of course!).


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jun 27, 2007)

*Wow, look at all these replies! :shock:*

*Lara, lol I know! When I saw the picture I was all omg! and had to check her, I thought it was swollen shut or something! The brat fits all the animals here, brat dogs, brat cats, brat bunny and on and on, lol. Rocky is doing good, her cage needs cleaning, though, it's stinky! You should add me on msn if you have it, kaskawolfgrrl @ hotmail.com is mine. Anyone else can add me too, just make sure you say you're from RO so I don't think you're a weirdo stalker!*

Thank you, ~Bracon~*!!*

*Thanks Kathryn! Banded Sables are my favourite hamster colour. Cleo sounds lovely. I'm pretty sure that hedgies are illegal in California, what is with that state,banning everything? Rocky sure has a lot of fans, I will have to take more pictures of her for you all!*

*jordiweswhat you hear is true... I am trying to adopt Newt. But it's getting hard for me to find a way to get to Terrace to pick him up. I've obviously not kept up with my bf's training, he's not as obedient! lol. Why don't you fly up for a visit, then you can bring him with you! 
Awwww, I'm glad to hear he's so personable! Ookpik will have nothing to do with me... unless I've got treats of course! She does let me pet her head now, though, and is always running up to seeif I have anything good to eat.I really hope I can work something out to get Newt, he seems like such a cool bunny and I love his colouring! I asked another friend if he would like to take a road trip to Terrace and he didn't say no... 
I still have to email Simone about all this, before she thinks I've changed my mind! I was thinking of asking Air North to let him fly in the cabin, it's for rescue after all, it'll make them look good, right?*

*I do have some pictures of Ookpik for this post, one terrible dark one and one where she's sniffing at my leg. I was trying to get one of her standing up looking at me, but she moved. Then my batteries didn't have enough juice for the flash anymore. :? *

*
I'm also eating some shepherd's pie that I had in the freezer, but the top kinda popped up a bit so it wasn't sealed. I think it was freezer-burned. Am I going to die? lol. Ok, that's all for now!*



*




"Feed me..." (Notice the corner of the wall, where is appears to be chewed and peeled? I wonder who could have done that??? :X I built an NIC barrier for it.)*





*Terrible dark picture...*

*~Diana*


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jun 28, 2007)

*Ok, Rocky fans! Here are some pics for you and some of Kagome for good measure. Not many pics mind you, all she did was stand there looking at her wheel for the longest time. I want to get rid of the shavings in her cage, so I bought a little baking sheet and put Yesterday's News in it and put it under her wheel since that's where see goes. Then I'll get fleece for the rest of her floor. I went to WM to get some since it would be the cheapest, but no one was around to assist me, I rang the bell and waited and waited. :X 
Kagome even got bored watching her, lol.*





*"Why are you giving her my food?!?" (Rocky eats a mix of Solid Gold and Orijen cat foods.)*





*"What a weirdo..."*





*"I reeeeally dislike it when you take my box off me..."*





*"What's this? You've rendered my wheel unusable!" (Hehe, look at her rooting in the YN.)*

*~Diana*


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jun 28, 2007)

Aww I love the last 2 pics Soooo cute!


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jul 1, 2007)

*We usually go for a stroll along the river a few times a week, I finally brought a camera along. Not much to see this time, though. Last time we saw beavers, some kind of baby birds, and baby sandpipers. The sandpipers were the cutest things ever, they were little balls of fluff running around on these little stick legs *melts* they were supper fast, too. Anyways, here are some pics:*

*




Daisy scratching the ground.*

*



*

*




Tug-o-war!*

*



*

*



*

*




My attemps at nice pictures of Yannik.*

*



*

*



*

*




These are some wild roses.*

*




The riverfront trolley, Liza made us ride it all the time "look! my train! my train!"*

*




My moms dog, Charlie Bear, he looked funny laying there with his nose pressed to the ground.*

*~Diana*


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 1, 2007)

I just love those outdoor pics! You'll have to make a habit to take camera to river for pics, they're really great!


----------



## Bangbang (Jul 1, 2007)

woah the landscape around where you live is amazing. I went to canada once when I was a teenager, I really enjoyed it. The countryside is really beautiful over there and you guys have the cutest fatest bees!
Daisy and Yannick are so cute together with their big smiley faces


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jul 1, 2007)

woa id sure love to live there!


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jul 3, 2007)

*Thanks everyone! I will try to remember a camera when we go out. The Yukon is indeed beautiful country. I've been living here almost ten years and still get struck with the awesome beauty.*

*It's been a while since you've seen Totoro, I know. I know. 
She's been doing well, keeping up with her hamster hobbies, running in her wheel and ball, stashing food, building nests, the usual. 
She always likes to put her jingly cat ball in her igloo, it's so funny. That's just a random Totoro fact for you.
Yannik likes to try and eat her while she's in her ball now, too. Bad boy! He always likes to jump on your lap and watch her running around her cage, too. 
I took some pics with my crappy camera of her digging in her food dish and grooming, there's also another video of her. (That appears to be stuck at 64% uploaded... so I will edit and post it later.)*

*




"What do we have here..."*

*




"No, I don't want any of this stuff..." *dig* *dig* *dig**

*




"Ah, here we go" *munch* *munch**

*




*munch* *munch* but closer... I don't know what she dug out...*

*




Some grooming*

*




Some grooming with flash.*

*




Let me out! (I usually put her in her ball when she does her hamster dance.)*

*~Diana*


----------



## binkies (Jul 3, 2007)

You have such a beautiful family!


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jul 4, 2007)

*Here's Little 'Pik in her freshly cleaned monstro-cage, at least I can fit in it, makes cleaning easier. I switched out her toys, too, she must have been bored with the other ones by now.*

*





"Mmmmmm, papaya!"*

*




"Do you mind? I'm eating here..." 
"No, I don't mind at all..."*

*



*

*



*

*




"I looove you, Diana" 
"Yeah, thanks, I can tell..."*

*




New mat to rip apart... YAY!*

*




Does she look chunky to you? I'm still worried about her being overweight.*

*~Diana*


----------



## Bangbang (Jul 5, 2007)

She looks good to me but then again anything would look good against Bangbang... her diet is working but she's still the size of a hippo. How Ookpik looks is how I hope Bangers will look in the not too distant future *dreams of bangbang looking less obese*


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jul 13, 2007)

*Thanks Lara, I guess I won't worry until she gets hippo sized. lol*


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jul 15, 2007)

*For the Rocky fans...*

*Here's my little hogger. 
I finally got rid of the shavings in her cage a put the fleece in, much nicer and not soooo messy! I also threw her sleeping box away, it was all chewed and messy, so I gave her the igloo I bought for Ookpik. It's way too big for her, but it'll have to do until I find something different.
I had her out in the living room for a bit of a run around. She always likes to self anoint with the carpet, silly girl. She always has fun, though, it's funny watching her run around. Daisy is apparently upset by hedgehogs, though, she won't settle down and always try to lay between me and Rocky. Yannik is scared of her too, he was hiding under the futon looking worried. lol.*

*




In a ball*

*




Mmmm, carpet*

*




Still chomping the carpet, you can see where she spit on herself...*

*




Trying to get off her back, I think she's a little too pudgy*

*




With Daisy pacing by*

*




Mmmm, water*

*




Mmmm, food*

*




Her new setup.*

*~Diana!*


----------



## doodle (Jul 15, 2007)

I love all of your pets.  Ookpik is such a pretty girl and looks so happy. Nice cage, too.


----------



## Bangbang (Jul 18, 2007)

muahahahahahaha oh wow that made my day!! I just love your hedgehog, the mental image i get of her running around its so funny


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 21, 2007)

I need an update!


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jul 25, 2007)

*Thanks doodle, your bunnies are just beautiful.*

*I don't have any new pics. Everyone is doing well. Ookpik is being more of a terror than usual. She now sneaks into my room to chew my books while I'm in bed, then when she sees me, runs out and does bunny 500's around the living room. She also discovered the joys of climbing on shelves, evil little thing.*

*Yannik and I started Obedience classes two weeks ago. I want to do agility with him later on and figured some training might be helpful first, lol. He is doing very well, exceptionally I'd say, considering I never really taught him anything before, besides "sit" "off" and "come." The instructor even asked me if I had trained dogs before because I'm a very good handler. She also said that Yannik and I are a good team. :biggrin2:*

*And I lied, I do have pictures, but not of one of my animals... I'm dogsitting right now...*

*Here is the big, hairy, smelly dog I am babysitting right now. He's a Newfoundland and his names is Guiness, and I think he's a year old. *

*He's very nice, but not trained and he slobbers...lots. 
I started grooming him this evening, he had lots and lots of mats and pitch and stuff stuck in him. There's still a long way to go, he has mats under his arms and legs that I need to get to. But he usually sits when I'm trying to get them, and that just turns him into a big hair blob and you can't tell what's what. His chin and chest are disgusting from the slobber and laying in the dirt, I dunno what to do about it, he never quits slobbering.*

*Dan and I took Guin, Daisy and Yannik for a walk and the neighbours dog, Quinn invited himself along. So we walked four freaking dogs. The bugs were horrible, both mosquitoes and blackflies. I'm going to be sore tomorrow. Guin is not good on a leash at all and I don't trust him off leash. He did finally start to understand not to pull on the leash on the way back home, though, so there's hope for him!*

*Anyways, here are pictures:*

*




Hello!*

*




I am so hot.*

*




Something's over there. (See his chest? ewwww!)*

*




I can't go on...*

*




I'm dieing...*

*




dieing...
LOL, j/k he's ok, it was just afternoonwhen it was hottest out. He has shade and shelter.*

*Isn't he cute?*

*That's all folks!*

*~Diana!*


----------



## Bangbang (Jul 25, 2007)

I think your looking after a bear...
that is one big slobbery hairy dog!!!!!!!!!! I love him! what do your two pooches thing of him?


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jul 25, 2007)

*LOL, he's just about the size of a bear. My dogs are ok with him because he stays outside. Daisy doesn't even pay attention to him, he's beneath her. Yannik likes him, but Guiness is too rough when they're playing together. And it's funny, Yannik looks absolutely tiny to me now!*


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jul 26, 2007)

*I got my Furminator in the mail today! w00t!*

*First subject, Daisy:*

*



*

*



*

*



*

~Diana


----------



## Raspberry82 (Jul 26, 2007)

I just found your blog and I LOVE all of your animals . I'm still finishing reading it and looking at your pics, but I wanted to tell you so before it got too late and I got too sleepy.


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jul 27, 2007)

*Thankyou,Raspberry82!*


----------



## Bangbang (Jul 30, 2007)

whats a furminator? .... :shock:


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jul 30, 2007)

*Bangbang wrote: *


> whats a furminator? .... :shock:



*The best thing since sliced bread!*

*http://www.furminator.com*


----------



## YukonDaisy (Aug 5, 2007)

*Hereare new pictures of my future bunny, Newt. He was just neutered and is ready to come live with me. I still have to work out when/how to get to Terrace. Curse me and my disregarding a need for a drivers license!
He's just gorgeous!*









































*~Diana!*


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 5, 2007)

WOW, he is STUNNING. Are you going to try to bond him with Ookipik? They would make a Beautiful couple.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## YukonDaisy (Aug 5, 2007)

*Thanks Susan! Yes, my plan is to bond them. I'm not sure if Ookpik is lonely or not, but I'm sure she'd benefit from a freind none the less. Hopefully she sees it the same way!*

:biggrin2:


----------



## Gingivere (Aug 5, 2007)

Boy, Vancouver is further than I thought. Still, nothing will stop me from bunnynapping Newt! (bwah hah hah)



Queen Gingivere


----------



## ellissian (Aug 5, 2007)

Ha! Queen Ginnie has spoken!


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 6, 2007)

awwwwwwwwwwwww Diana he is just so cuuuuute, I want him!! I hope he is up tooOokpik's standards, I'm sureshe'll put him through a rigorous interrogation process before she allows him to enter her domain I have a feeling she will wear the pants in this bunny-relationship...
Keep us updating as things progress I canât wait till you actually have him and the ooki and him meet!!!!


----------



## Gingivere (Aug 6, 2007)

*ellissian wrote: *


> Ha! Queen Ginnie has spoken!



You got that right, sister! :yeahthat:

[line]



C'mon, Newt. Let's give 'em the slip!


----------



## YukonDaisy (Aug 6, 2007)

*Oh noes!!!!*

*Run, Newt Ruuuuuuuun!!!!*

*It's a trap! She's evil!*


----------



## YukonDaisy (Aug 15, 2007)

*It's been a while since I've updated, so I tried taking a few pictures tonight. I like the ones of Ookpik, so pretty. I just wish I had a better camera! I asked Dan for one for my bday/christmas, (my birthday is the 23rd of Dec) so I hope I get one!*

*Yannik and I are still in obedience, it's going good. We were working on "stay" tonight. Yannik and the Corgi, Duncan, had to be taken aside and man-handled to get them to do it, lol. Figures, Duncan is his best friend at class, those dogs love each other! Now, he knows what to do, though, he's such a clever boy. *

*My girl, Daisy, is doing ok too, though she's starting to show her age a little. She pees a lot and I have to make sure I take her out lots, or else I have puddles to clean up. She also doesn't listen to me very well anymore, I thought she was losing her hearing, but even when I KNOW she can hear me, she chooses to ignore me. So I'll have to do some work with her to make sure she listens to me, which will be more and more important as she ages.*

*I still have Guinness here, he goes home on monday, though. He is also doing well. He stopped eating his food for a bit, which freaked me out. So I started feeding him my dogs food. He gets fed a very low quality food, anyway, so he's better off eating our food while he's here. I've noticed quite an improvement in his "digestion" shall we say, lol.*

*Any questions? Ok then, on to pics:*





*Ookpik, can you like move or something so I don't end up with a bunch of the same pictures?
Definitely not. Who authorized this photo shoot, anyway? I'd like to speak to my agent.
I *am* your agent.
Well, who hired you? Tell them they're fired. You move, if you want a different picture.*





*Fine.
That wasn't so hard, was it?*





*Give me treats now, I need some nourishment after all that work!
I'm not giving you anything, just taking another picture...
That's it, I'm going on RO and telling them you're neglecting me.
Go ahead, no one will believe you. You and Bangbang are looking more and more alike, as in you both look like...
Don't you dare say it!
Hippo's!!!!!!*

*Those are all the pics of 'Pik I got. Now, some silly dog pics:*





*Silly Daisy rolling around.*





*Yannik's big paws.*

*




Yanniks big head.*

*That's all, folks!*

*~Diana*


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 16, 2007)

Yaaaay update, I was wondering how things were. hahaha hippo... i actually named Bangbang that when i first got her but then it got changed to Bangbang... they are so similar in so many ways it still blows my mind!!!! 
Tell Yannick i'm very proud he's learning to stay and maybe he could pass on some of his knowledge to Marley..


----------



## YukonDaisy (Aug 17, 2007)

*Thanks, Lara! I passed the message on to Yannik, he didn't say anything, but was quite interested. He also looked at the cat, I told him no teaching Marley to chase cats.*


----------



## YukonDaisy (Aug 19, 2007)

*For the Rocky fans!!!*

*I noticed her skin was looking dry and she was kinda grimy anyway, so I decided to give her a bath! It's the first time, she didn't like it. But I got to hold her without being pricked to death! (because I was a way out of the water...)*

*I washed her with Aveeno Skin Relief Body Wash, fyi.*

*




In the water!*

*




Let me out, let me out!!!*

*




Wrapped in a towel.*

*




Yannik says hello*

*



*

*



*

*Wish I had had a camera man to get better bath pics, oh well.*

*~Diana!*


----------



## YukonDaisy (Aug 19, 2007)

*Oops, forgot the pics of Pik (don't tell her.)*





*This is my mat, it stays here, don't touch it again....*





*Little Pik looking cute. Cute widdle nose, cute widdle lips, cute little white nostrils....*


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Aug 22, 2007)

I am so happy that you're getting a new bun!  I love the name too, Ash was going to be named that, but Ash fits him better ... Anyways, I can't wait for more pics of you "hippo" hehe, I just love her, and the captions!


----------



## YukonDaisy (Aug 22, 2007)

*Thanks, Shay! *

*I wasn't so sureI likedNewts' name when I first read about him, but it's grown on me and I think I'll keep it.*

*I'll try to get another photo shoot done once I clean my pig sty, er house, a little. lol :biggrin2:*

*~Diana!*


----------



## YukonDaisy (Aug 25, 2007)

*Hello!*

*Today I brought Ookpik down to the feed store to get her nails trimmed, they were really long. She didn't enjoy the experience one bit, it took her a bit to come back out of the carrier once we got home. She was really good about being held and trimmed, but she was probably scared. At least now she won't be stabbing me! I also bought her some new stick on tiles for her cage, I just need to get it cleaned before I put them in.*

*I think that's all I have to say... here are some pics:*





*Haha, cats! I can get up here too!*





*Photographic proof of bunny badness! No chewing the house, Ookpik!*:X





*What are you taking about? There's nothing to see here, move along.*

*And some dead bunny flops:*











*And some pictures of Yannik:*
















*That's all folks!*

*~Diana*


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh ookpik you naughty bunbun don't chew the house or tease the cats!!!!I love the deadbunflop pics hehehe so cute


----------



## YukonDaisy (Aug 27, 2007)

*Thanks Lara *

*So tonight I started on getting rid of the ugly lino in Piks' cage and I must say.... I *hate* stick on tiles! It's mostly because the cage doesn't seem to be square and there are bits I had to cut out from the tiles to fit them around the posts. I got so frustrated with trying to get them flush with each other! And I ran out of tiles. :grumpy: I just need a few more to finish the shelf and about three inches along one side of the floor. But it didn't turn out so bad, they're rather attractive. Dan is going to get some more tiles tomorrow so I can finish it after work.*

*Pics:*





*Look at my new floor everyone!*





*It used to look the same as out there.*





*I'm glad you like it, Bunny-Bunny.
Can't talk... drinking...*



*Here is a gross caterpillar I saw yesterday:*











*That's all, folks!*

*~Diana!*


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 27, 2007)

I love the random catepiller, it confused me so much I was like "That's not Ookpik, what is that? A poop?" 

And don't worry I would have done the same thing with the tiles, bugs me when things aren't even.


----------



## YukonDaisy (Aug 27, 2007)

*Hehe :biggrin2: Caterpillar is gross, I'm glad he went away. He had a red spike on his butt, too. *shudders**


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 28, 2007)

I want hedge hog pics.


----------



## YukonDaisy (Sep 17, 2007)

*Here are pictures from Newts first day in his new home! He's settled in quite nicely, he even let me pick him up! And Ookpik hates him, as I expected. I'm way to tired to write much right now, so that's all I'm gonna say.*




































*~Diana*


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 17, 2007)

What a cutie! They would make an adorable couple if Ookpik stops being a curmudgen 

I read your other post about DaisyI hopeshe heals up quickly, she'll be in my thoughts!


----------



## YukonDaisy (Sep 17, 2007)

*Thanks Katie! Curmudgeon, LOL *

*Daisy is the same. She spends her time sleeping, but is still drinking and eating. I have a hard time keeping her still when she hears me getting food. I tell her to stay and I'll bring the food to her. I keep a bowl of water next to where ever she's laying so she doesn't have to move. I carry her outside to go to the bathroom then back to her bed. She's peeing, but hasn't pooped since yesterday morning, I hope she does soon. She can walk but her movements are very exaggerated and her balance is a little off. If I let her walk/stand too long she'll get exhausted and collapse, so I only let her up when it's bathroom time. She's so determined, though and will walk when she wants something, I have to chase after her and pick her up.
I phoned Carolyn, the mobile vet, she's out of town until tomorrow, so hopefully she'll be able to come over then. The vet in Terrace phoned Dan's (the bf)cell to check on Daisy, I thought that was really nice of them. I'll update when ever I know more.*


----------



## YukonDaisy (Sep 18, 2007)

*Here are the bunnies enjoying their greens. On the menu tonight was carrot greens with some carrot attached, parsley and roman lettuce. I love the sounds they make when they're chewing something crunchy,now I have two buns to listen to!*


----------



## YukonDaisy (Sep 23, 2007)

*Hi everyone,*

*It's been a week so I figured I should post an update.*

*The vet came and saw Daisy. She said Daisy will be all right!!! She found no signs of neurological damage, so Daisy probably had a concussion, but nothing permanent. Her left front ankel is quite swollen, as is her right front elbow/shoulder, which explains the difficulty she's had with walking. It hurts to put much weight on her front legs.  The doctor prescribed metacam and it seems to be helping her a lot. She's not 100 percent yet, but she's much better than last week. She should be back to normal in a few weeks, w00t!!!*

*The bunnies are doing well, Ookpik still tries to kill Newt through the bars, but I don't think she's as bad as she was. They're also having quite the chinning war, it seems like everything in the house gets chinned when either of them are out. Newt hasn't figured out that if you go up the hall, you can reach the living room, he just stays here when I let him out. I carried him out to the living room one day, he had a blast and I had a heck of a time trying to catch him so we could go to bed. I also changed his cage, the way I had it was too inconvient as there was only about a foot of space to walk into the room, it's much better now. I should take a picture rather than try to explain it.*

*Pictures:*






*Ookpik trying to break out and kill Newt.*





*Using his litter box, good bunny! (there as also been a poop war going on, lots and lots of marking.)*





*Little Newt-Toot relaxing.*





*The new cage set up.*

*And here's a video of Newt, Missy and Daisy. Not terribly exciting or anything, but you get to see them!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4x3TccSn6I8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4x3TccSn6I8[/ame]*

*Also, if a mod stops by could you please change my blog title to: *

*"Diana's Zoo
featuring Ookpik & Newt, the Mini Lops"*

*Thanks!*

*~Diana*


----------



## Pipp (Sep 23, 2007)

Whew! So glad Daisy is okay. :highfive:

And isn't Newt a doll!!I love it when these things work out.  (Now if Ookpik can get over the 'kill Newt' phase, all will be awesome!)

So glad I had a front row seat!



sas :hugsquish:


----------



## YukonDaisy (Sep 23, 2007)

*Thanks Sas! :hug2:*

*I can't wait for Ookpik to get over her bloodlust, either! lol*

*~Diana*


----------



## YukonDaisy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Hi everyone,*

*Not much to report, just posting some pictures. Then I have to catch Newt, who's running around the living room and then go to bed. Poor Ookpik, it seems like she didn't get much time out today, I try to make it even but it's hard. She seems to hang out close by, not out to the living room or the hedgehog room like she used to. Keeping an eye on the interloper, not doubt!*

*Here's my cute Yannik:*











*Newt on the couch:
*





*Newt chilling by Daisy's crate:*





*Oh, and I found a small scab on Newts ear where Ookpik bit him a few days ago. :X
I'm going to have to find something to block the bottom part of his cage.*

*~Diana*


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 27, 2007)

How did i miss this update?!!?!?:shock2:!!!!!!!! 
Congradulations on Newt!!!!!!
Naughty naughty Ookpik! He's your new friend be nice!!!!!!!! See thats why I'm scared to get another Bunny i'm positive Bangbang would be 1000 x worse! She is so territorial even thought she was speyed at 5months.
Ookpik the sooner you make friends the sooner you can double binky, go on do it!!!!
Good news on Daisy, hopefully she'll just keep improving.
Marleys hurt his leg too ! On anti-inflam and stict rest, possible meniscus tearullhair:


----------



## YukonDaisy (Sep 28, 2007)

*haha, Lara, I was wondering where you'd gotten to!*

*I thought Ookpik would be bad and she was, but she's mellowing already. She can actually sniff Newts nose nowwithout boxing or trying to bite it off! She's hasn't completely given in, though. There is still some grunting and nipping going on, but Newt presents himself for grooming and he's all over her, sniffing, when she's pressed against his cage. I don't think bonding them will be terribly difficult. I'm just being a chicken about it. :biggrin2:*

*Daisy is much, much better. She's not 100% but she's getting there. She's walking around on her own now, before she would stand by you and wait to be picked up. She's still sore, but not as bad and I'm still giving her metacam. Another few weeks and hopefully she'll be good as new! Then I'll have to look into treatments for her arthritis.*

*Poor little Marley, I hope he recovers quickly! What's a meniscus tear? Is is a ligament? Give him a pat from me.*

*Here are some pictures:*




*Daisy, still resting.*





*But feeling spry!*





*Missy snoozing with Yannik. Look at his eyes, LOL.*





*Disappearing Newt!*





*Newt playing with his drink holder.*





*"I'm looking at you, looking at me."*





*Resting against Newts cage = Photographic proof that Ookpik's a softy!!!!! (don't tell her I said that.)*


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 29, 2007)

the meniscus is cartilage in the knee, he's being so naughty, he escaped today and was running down the street so i can the opposite direction, he was not impressed and came running after me muahahaha evil puppy but at least i caught him.:grumpy:

That picture of Missy andYannik is hilarious hahahaha, Yunniks like "ARUGH GET IT AWAY"

Good news about Daisy, little trooper, it will be wonderful when she's back to her old self :biggrin2:

As for Ookpik muahahahahhaha I knew it under that facade was a big softy... just don't let her know your onto her...
Better to be safe then sorry, Iâd be VERY cautious myself!!!!


----------



## Leaf (Sep 29, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> *Bangbang wrote:*
> 
> 
> > I guess it would be like me having an echidna onder:... Iwould love to have a wombat they are so ...HUGE andhave suchcute noses:wink!!
> ...


Boy did I just laugh at that image!


----------



## YukonDaisy (Sep 30, 2007)

*Naughty Marley! No running away! I guess his leg isn't bothering him too bad, then, eh?*

*My poor Daisy, I talked to the vet and she said I can try her without the metacam to see how she does. So I didn't give her any yesterday, and this morning she seemed rather stiff and sore. She's limping around.  So she's back on her meds. The poor thing, the joints that she injured still look funny, kinda at odd angles, I wish I could describe it, maybe I'll get some pictures.*

*I think I may set up a pen in the kitchen and put the rabbits in it. I don't know how that will go, Ookpik's still pretty mad about Newt. She's ok with him while he's in his pen, but when she's in her cage and Newt's out walking around, she goes mad! I've been reading in the Nutrition & Behaviour forum about holding them together side by side, maybe I'll do that. But I'm such a chicken! I'm always so nervous about handling rabbits, I don't know why, I can manhandle everyone else just fine. Maybe it's all the reading I did about how fragile they are or because they're not the same kind of tame as cats and dogs. I'll get over it. *

*Hehe, Leaf, Hedgehogs are definitely weirdo's, very strange. I still have to do a photo shoot for Ali, she asked for hedgie pics a while ago. I haven't forgotten!*

*~Diana!*


----------



## YukonDaisy (Oct 7, 2007)

*Hello, hello*

*Not much to report, just posting some pictures.*

*Here is Daisy back when she was still feeling pretty crappy





Did you notice Kagome Chan?



*

*Here's my Totoro:



*











*One of my Black Moor goldfish has decided to turn orange. :grumpy: Like wth??? So now he's orange with a black tail, back and eyes:*
















*I really need a better camera! I miss being able to take pictures of my fishies. Here is a video of them:
*[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=js1nHoo8oqo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=js1nHoo8oqo[/ame]

*And I guess that's all because photobucket is being a curmudgeon now. *

*~Diana!*


----------



## Leaf (Oct 7, 2007)

Your blog is great - keep the pictures and updates coming!


----------



## YukonDaisy (Oct 7, 2007)

*Thanks Leaf, will do!!! :biggrin2:*


----------



## YukonDaisy (Oct 7, 2007)

*Bah!*

*It's snowing! *

*Freaking snowing! *

*Nooooooooooooooooo!*

:shock:


----------



## naturestee (Oct 7, 2007)

For once, I'm actually willing to trade! It's been 80 and ungodly humid for the last couple days. :grumpy:


----------



## YukonDaisy (Oct 8, 2007)

*Eww, no thanks! I'll keep the snow.*

*And now, for Ali... drum roll please!*

*New pictures of Rocky, taken with a good camera, no less!*





*I'm not coming out!*





*Her hobby, carpet chewing.*





*"What's over here?"*





*Look at Missy. LOL!*





*She still doesn't know what to make of Rocky.*





*What she does when I hold her.*





*Her lovely clean cage.*





*Teeth!*





*Inspection complete, I approve of the cleanliness*





**lap lap lap**






*That's all folks! I still have the bf's camera, so expect more pics of the other critters!*

*~Diana*


----------



## YukonDaisy (Oct 8, 2007)

*Yay! Good pictures of my fish! They're so beautiful.*

*First, who's who:*

*Dorie, my oldest fish, he's a Fantail



*

*Dot, he's an Oranda



*

*Jacob, my Halloween fish, he was a Black Moor, now I think he's going to be a Telescope Fantail.



*

*Sammi, my newest fish, s/he's a Black Moor.



*































*I find that the pictures come out best if you point the camera down at them.*


----------



## YukonDaisy (Oct 8, 2007)

*Ookpik and her craisins...*
















*Then she binkied around and came to rest under the futon. Right now she's in her cage stuffing her face. Newt's turn is coming up!*

*~Diana*


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Oct 9, 2007)

Great Pics!

I love your hedhog! The teeth pics are the best! Can you snuggle/play with them at all?

The last picture of Ookpik is just adorable! I love her wittelleee cchinnn :bunnyheart


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 9, 2007)

Yay lot's of pictures!

Our first snow was yesterday too:biggrin2:it didn't stay long though. But it definately feels like winter out. You should've seen the glee dance I did when I walked down the stairs and saw the snow out of the window, my boyfriend started laughing at me


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 11, 2007)

YAY my hedge hog!! I mean your hedge hog.


----------



## YukonDaisy (Oct 15, 2007)

*Thanks everyone!*

*Sylvie, yes you can hold and cuddle them. If they're tame they will lay their quills flat. Rocky is not one of those hedgehogs. lol*

*Katie, our snow lasted about five days! It's mostly all gone now but it's getting cold again so it'll probably be back soon. *

*More pics coming up!*


----------



## YukonDaisy (Oct 15, 2007)

*Here are my kitties. Missy and Kagome, in case you forgot...*

*Here's Missy looking out the window.*

*




*

*



*

*




Look at my pretty face.*





*Look at my pretty profile. 
Ah Missy, everything about you is pretty!*






*Here's Kagome with Yannik.*










*Why must you disturb me with that thing?*





*Do you have treats for me?*





*What if I sit nicely like this? No? Fine then.*





*Grooming the baby Yannik.*















*Staring at Ookpik, who's making a racket drinking water.*

*This is Missy eating.



*


----------



## YukonDaisy (Oct 15, 2007)

*Here are my doggers, Daisy and Yannik.*





*Yoohoo! Puppykins!*
*Leave me alone, I'm sleeping.*





*I see you, rabbit.*





*Ahhhhh! Itch!*





*I'm not looking...*





*I'm not looking, either!*





*Happy Daisy.*


----------



## YukonDaisy (Oct 15, 2007)

*And finally here are my Bunny-Bunnies.*





*Mmmm, hay!*





*Keeping her pellets warm? Trying to hatch them?*





*Hello mother, what have you brought me?*





*Ookpik? Did you get any treats yet?*





*Contently ignoring each other.*





*Newt's butt. hehe*





*Newt having a run around the living room.*





*Ookpik relaxing out in the living room. (At a separate time, of course.)*





*Same.*





*Look at that cute face!*





*Who me?* :blushan:

*Now it's time for me to do some*:sweep*and some* :vacuum:

*And the bf took his camera back, so no more good pics for a while!*


----------



## YukonDaisy (Oct 15, 2007)

*YukonDaisy wrote: *


> *Katie, our snow lasted about five days! It's mostly all gone now but it's getting cold again so it'll probably be back soon. *


*
I cursed myself! Woke up this morning to snow!!!!!! It's not going to last, though. But we always have keeper snow by Halloween.*


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 16, 2007)

*YukonDaisy wrote: *


> *YukonDaisy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Katie, our snow lasted about five days! It's mostly all gone now but it's getting cold again so it'll probably be back soon. *
> ...


We got some snow this morning too! It didn't last the whole day, but I can almost guarantee that it will be all ice tomorrow. People seem to have forgotten how to drive all of a sudden! There were a couple really bad accidents today...


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 16, 2007)

Ookpik!


----------



## YukonDaisy (Oct 16, 2007)

*Yay! Ookpik's a star!!!*

*"Our Special Curmudgeon" LMAO!!!!! :biggrin2:*


----------



## Bangbang (Oct 28, 2007)

Finally caught up on your blog! The piccies of rocky were awesome although i was slighly scared of those teeth....
All the creatures are looking wonderful Hopefully Ooki and Newt will be snoozing buddies soon


----------



## YukonDaisy (Nov 12, 2007)

*Thanks Lara!*

*My, my, we've fallen all the way onto page three! Here are newer pics. Actually they're a few weeks old, I just discovered my camera was full when I went to use it today. Bad, I know!*





*Newt having a drink.*





*Newt sitting by his dish.*





*Newt in Ookpik's cage!* :shock:











*Newts new jute mat, he likes it much better than the plain lino.*

*That's all for rabbit pics, none of Ookpik 
I gave them some apple tonight for the first time. Pik freaking loved it! She didn't even touch the rest of her salad until she had uncovered all the apple. Newt on the other hand, threw his out of his dish while he was eating lettuce. That boy loves his romaine, Ookpik is a junkfood junkie. Newt did eat the apple as dessert, though!*





*Here's Totoro's wonky nest, that's not how igloo's work, dear!*





*In her wheel.*





*And again.
*





*Three sleeping beauties, Yannik, Missy and Kagome.*

*Earlier this week somebody dumped a very young puppy in our yard near the other lady's apartment. The vet guessed she is about 4-8 weeks, we think she's about 7. She appears to be part lab, but is really fuzzy and I think her ears will prick, so who know's what's all mixed in her. She's very sweet and good tempered, why anyone would dump her is beyond me. Bylaw, the shelter and vets have been notified, but it seems no one is searching for her. So my neighbour is keeping her and I get to babysit her once in a while. Her name is Cleo and here she is:*


----------



## YukonDaisy (Nov 21, 2007)

*Introducing...*

*Irma,my little rattie girl! She's so cute and curious. and she likes to pee on people. 
She's a double rex, if that is the correct term. She looks bald, but does have very short fur. 
I know rats need to be in pairs, but we only have one pet store here and they only had her for sale. I'll get her a cage mate in the near future.
She's in a little cage for now, and it's still plain, hopefully she'll be ok with that for a few days.
I have a large bird cagefor her and a friend to move into later on. Thebird cage is going to be a big job to clean, so I'll probably do that on the weekend. 
I also have fabric to make her some hammocks, I bought fleece and faux sheep skin. I saw a nifty one that was kinda covered so it was like a cave, I'm going to try and make one like that. Wish me luck!*

*Here's a video:
*[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5NChGn18LU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5NChGn18LU[/ame]

*Pictures didn't turn out so well, she moves too much. I'll have to get Dan's camera to take some nice pics of her.*





*Still in the box...*





*Eating some dogfood, she freaking loved it!*










*A spy!*

*~Diana*


----------



## YukonDaisy (Nov 26, 2007)

*Here is my seldom seen betta. I renamed him Komage, he needed something more dignified. I only called him Tiny Tim because he looked sickly and weak in his death-cup when I got him. I gave him that hollow log (the one that scaled Dot) for a hideout. I just learned betta's liked hideouts from this great fish forum I recently joined. *

*Anyways, here's a video:
*[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAmDIgwZwjY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAmDIgwZwjY[/ame]

*And some pics:*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*~Diana*


----------



## YukonDaisy (Nov 26, 2007)

*




*munch munch**

*Ok, so I switched the rabbit's cages. Newt was like "wheeee! I'm in Pik's cage!" Ookpik was *livid* especially when she saw Newt in HER cage.
It's been a few days now and things have settled down, time to switch them again! Actually they say you should switch them every night so they lose the territorialness. But I'm lazy like that...

Here are pics:*

*




Mad Ookpik...*

*




She kept beating up that basket, lol*

*




Stomping around...*

*




"I HATE YOU"*

*




Later after she settled down. 
"I feel so exposed!"*

*




Har Har!*

*~Diana*


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 26, 2007)

What cuties. Switching cages every night is a lot of work. Good luck with them!


----------



## YukonDaisy (Nov 26, 2007)

*Thanks, *Thumpers_Mom*! And thanks for checking out my blog!*


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Nov 26, 2007)

They are both SO adorable!

So are all of you animals. Your fish is very handsome .

Oh and wait till Amy (undergunfire) see's Irma, haha!

Very nice pictures of some adorable little critters =]


----------



## YukonDaisy (Nov 27, 2007)

*Thanks Sylvie! LOL, I know Amy will probably love Irma! I'm probably going to get her a friend on saturday. I just wish she'd stop pooping on me! :grumpy:LOL*

*~Diana*


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 27, 2007)

So I took a page from your book and switched Thumper and Peaches cage last night. Boy does she want OUT! :shock:

Wow...how many fur babies do you have...and water babies! You've got quite the full house! No wonder you are too tired to switch the buns cages. I'm tired with my two!


----------



## YukonDaisy (Nov 27, 2007)

*Um..... I will have ten furkids and seven finkids.*

*Daisy, Yannik, Missy, Kagome, Ookpik, Newt, Rocky, Irma, "New Rat", Totoro, Dorie, Dot, Jacob, Sammi, Scoot, Scat aaaaaaaaand Komage!*

*It's a ton of work! Every time I get done cleaning, I have to start all over again!*

*Crazy? Yes.*

*~Diana!*


----------



## MsBinky (Nov 28, 2007)

:biggrin2:Great pics :biggrin2:

Where's Amy?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 28, 2007)

OMG Diana I LOVE this picture. Just look at that face.

Love looking at all your pictures.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 28, 2007)

*YukonDaisy wrote: *


> *Um..... I will have ten furkids and seven finkids.*
> 
> *Daisy, Yannik, Missy, Kagome, Ookpik, Newt, Rocky, Irma, "New Rat", Totoro, Dorie, Dot, Jacob, Sammi, Scoot, Scat aaaaaaaaand Komage!*
> 
> ...



:shock:Holy Moly! That is A LOT of work! Do you get any help?

I guess when we love our babies, we love our babies.:biggrin2:I make clean up a family event with me and my 2 boys! 

*jackie


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 28, 2007)

*Oops, double post...sorry.:?*


----------



## binkies (Nov 28, 2007)

Wow! I know exactly what you are going through with that one! including fosters....7 rabbits, 2 guinea pigs, 5 dogs, 3 cats, 2 kids. A lot of work, but it sure is worth it in the end.


----------



## YukonDaisy (Nov 28, 2007)

*Yay! I'm popular! LOL :biggrin2:*

*Thanks Sophie, I dunno where Amy is! I'm sure she'll be along, especially when I get my other rattie.*

*Thanks Susan! I enjoy your pics and blog as well!*

*Jackie, no I don't get any help. I'm the only human living here, so I have to do it all myself. Plus I work full time to support this animal infatuation of mine, well it seems that's the only reason to work.LOL. I think they're my biggest expense (after rent, of course.) They don't need to be, but I feed them the highest quality food I can and I just like to buy neat things for them. Waste money on stuff for them, if you ask the bf, hehe.*

*I agree, binkies, it's a lot of work, but worth it! I wish I had my own house, so I could have a few more animals. (And a maid)*

*~Diana!*


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 29, 2007)

*YukonDaisy wrote: *


> *Plus I work full time to support this animal infatuation of mine,*




Are you sure it's not an addiction?


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 29, 2007)

I agree w/Tundrakatiebean...it is an addiction! :shock:

Not to long ago, I was singing along the tunes of the "I'm Broke!" song...I stopped getting my nails and hair done to save money. THEN, I got Thumper...and Peaches!!:foreheadsmack:Yup, it is an addiction and I LOVE it!:bunnydance:Though I want more, I willstop there for now before we will all be living in a cardboard box. :wink


----------



## YukonDaisy (Dec 2, 2007)

*Here are some pics of our walk today. It feels really cold, but it's only -15C/6F. Daisy told me she would like to wear her boots next time too, poor old girl. Maaaaan, I wish I had a better camera, almost everything comes out totally blurry unless it's absolutely still. Drives me nuts! Anyways...*

*



*

*



*

*



*


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Dec 3, 2007)

Wow...those pics are so very pretty! I don't like snow (well, only if I don't have to be near it)...we got a little this weekend here, but WOW, it sure does make for awesome pics! :biggrin2:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Dec 3, 2007)

how pretty! It's so unfair that you have more snow than we have! not that that would be hard, mind, since we have zipo!


----------



## YukonDaisy (Dec 23, 2007)

*



*

*




"I'm *trying* to sleep here!"*

*




Here's an older one of Ookie-Pookie just so she doesn't feel left out.*


----------



## YukonDaisy (Dec 30, 2007)

*Here are somenewer pics of my zoo (with my new camera, w00t!):*

*First, Daisy May.*

*




Enjoying herself during my bday party.*

*




In Black and White*

*




"Enough already!"
You can see Yannik's almost decapitated cow in the background. lol*

*Yannik.*

*




With his new christmas bone.*

*




He doesn't know he's supposed to smile when I shove the camera in his face.*

*




Funniest pic, he's such a sissy, "don't hurt me with that!"*

*Missy-Poo.






"I wasn't thinking of eating Totoro, what are you talking about??"*

*Kagome Chan.*

*




Dunno why she looks like a scruffy alley cat here...*

*




On her house.*

*




In her house.*

*Ookie-Pookie.*

*




"Get my good side!"*

*




Relaxed, they don't mind being in each others cages anymore.*

*That's all for now!*

*~Diana*


----------



## YukonDaisy (Dec 31, 2007)

*Heeere's Irma!*

*Irma on my bed, we have to stow away so that nobody eats her.*

*




"Ewww, you touched me!" *wash wash wash**

*




"What's up there?"*

*




"Are you talking to me?"*

*




"Are you going to try and eat me?"*

*




"Are you suuuure?"*

*Hehe, that's my little rattie girl. She's still alone.  The pet store did get more rats, but only males. Oh well, she's doing ok for now. Irma has become a little more social, she'll come up to the bars when you talk to her, but she's still quite squirmy when I hold her. I hope she starts to put weight on soon, she looks so scrawny.*

*Well, I better get to bed! Keep watch for more pics!*

*~Diana*


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jan 4, 2008)

*Here is a new video of Dorie, Dot, Jacob & Sammi. It's with the new camera, so you can actually see them clearly. And you can see Scat! (One of the algae eaters.) It's too bad youtube made it so dark, though, you can hardly see Sammi. I'll have to take another one when it's daylight out.*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xCzHuvfdEg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xCzHuvfdEg[/ame]


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jan 4, 2008)

Aww! I love your whole blog.

Soo many adorble pictures! I adore all of your pets!

:hearts


----------

